# Conferência sobre Ilda Moura, a primeira meteorologista portuguesa



## JRL (26 Mai 2007 às 13:41)

Caríssimos,

No âmbito do projecto "As Mulheres do Porto na Ciência: a recuperação de uma (outra) memória", será proferida uma *conferência sobre Ilda Moura, a primeira meteorologista portuguesa*.
Tal acontecerá a *31 de Maio (próxima 5.ª feira)*, às 21h15, na Quinta de Bonjóia, Rua de Bonjóia, n.º 185, Campanhã - Porto.
Depois da conferência a conversa ficará aberta ao público. Estão todos convidados.

Cumprimentos,
João.


----------

